
Hacking X Rebirth for fun and education - trampi
http://fabian.trampusch.info/blog/hacking-xrebirth-for-fun-and-education/
======
ionised
Anyone have any input as to the current state of this game?

I was a massive X series fan right up until Terran Conflict and Albion Prelude
and was looking forward to Rebirth more than any other game I've ever played.

Unfortunately the game was a huge disappointment. Not just in terms of the
bugs and lack of stability but what I saw as the extreme dilution of the
mechanics and gameplay elements that had become staples of the series.

It felt very much like a console game that had been ported to PC and was
incredibly limited in scope compared to its predecessors.

Egosoft are good with patches and free updates though so I was hoping over
time it would approach something like what I envisioned from an entry into the
X series.

I haven't touched the game since a week or so after release.

~~~
trampi
I have the same background as you. Preordered it and never played it until
now. Something is definitely missing. I played countless hours in X-Tension /
X2 / X3 / AP / TC - but X Rebirth is really different. I will play definitely
the campaign to its end (even though Egosoft is not really famous for
producing deep campaigns). Maybe when the campaign ends the real free game
begins...

I would say: Give it a try.

~~~
ionised
I'll have to give it another go once I've waded through some of the other
games in my colossal backlog.

------
creshal
Impressive.

Although the log-to-debug approach works fine, we used to use that to write an
ingame chat client for earlier games:
[http://creshal.de/Static/?page=dcgui](http://creshal.de/Static/?page=dcgui) /
[https://github.com/creshal/devchat-
gui/wiki](https://github.com/creshal/devchat-gui/wiki)

Latency was… about as high as you'd expect, but it worked. (Although I think
we never got around to kill the player if he was kicked out of the chat.)

~~~
trampi
I will have a look at that, thanks! :-)

~~~
creshal
Better don't, it was my first bigger programming project, and the first I made
in C.

------
cridenour
I've actually been hacking on the X-games for a while, looking to create a
local X-wiki based on the mods I currently have installed on my game. It works
by running locally and using the game's data files to create the wiki content.

Love this idea for pulling live data out of the game though. Seen some really
powerful mods for Gnomoria and Cities: Skylines use a similar injection
approach.

